# Philippines food recipe



## marlonbanaay (Nov 29, 2020)

Good taste..I always search some dishes until I've found a Philippine food and i try it to cooked...the taste is so good!!

for those want to explore some dishes try this so good taste


*Lechon Belly Roll

Ingredients*

1(2-3kg) Whole piece pork belly

4-6 pcs lemon grass stalks (bulb/white ends portion), pounded

4-6 pcs onion leeks

1/2 cup chopped garlic

1/2 cup chopped shallots

1 tbsp cracked black peppercorns

1/4 cup white vinegar

1/4 cup soy sauce

1/4 coconut oil

*Filipino Lechon Belly video 
Oke.io*


----------



## Jovimaple (Jan 27, 2022)

@Sarahandr Welcome to WMT!


----------

